# Horse has dandruff?



## BlueEyedBeauty (Dec 16, 2009)

Ugh my mare has a black mane and you can see every single flake of dandruff! I'd love to see if anyone has any helpful tips too ):


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Listerine is the Pony Club recommended cure for dandruff. You can either apply it along the roots and wash it out or leave it in. Just make sure it's the yellow/brown listerine, not green or blue.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

My Beau said:


> Listerine is the Pony Club recommended cure for dandruff. You can either apply it along the roots and wash it out or leave it in. Just make sure it's the yellow/brown listerine, not green or blue.


Now you're going to make me use blue listerine!lol


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Head and shoulders dandruff shampoo works well. Even though it is for humans, it doesn't harm the horse, and has the same effect that it does on a human. Also there are lotions out there that you could put on between shampoo's to help keep it down to a minimum.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Listerine.


----------



## Brianna6432 (Jan 25, 2010)

Mouth wash is supposed to get rid of dandruff?


----------



## floored (Apr 20, 2010)

The "rescue" Arabian I took in about a month ago has all sorts of skin ick including really thick crusty dandruff in his mane. First I tried the people dandruff soap let it sit on him for a few mins and noticed a difference after rinsing however it was back the following day. So I ordered up a bottle of Anti Fungal Spray from Zephyrs Garden (Zephyr's Garden Home Page) to treat his other ick issues and when it arrived I figured I'd spay it on his crusty flaky mane as well. Holy cow, the next morning after the flakes were seriously 80% if not more gone, and I have just the slightest bit left after only 3 sprays on him. Plus his scabby sheath, under belly and pits are all cleared up. I use just about every product she makes and everything does what it says it does, so if your horses mane is bad and other remedies don't work you may want to try what I used.


----------



## maderiaismine05 (Aug 1, 2007)

As most of you are giving reasons to cure it, but one of the biggest causes for dandruff might be the shampoo your using. believe it or not, "people" shampoo can dry out a horses skin and get rid of the natural oils a horse creates, so if thats the case, try getting a shampoo thats actually made for horses.


----------



## floored (Apr 20, 2010)

As far as preventing it, my horses never get any. I keep them in a clean environment and groom them regularly and I never see flakes (I use suave shampoo and sometimes cowboy magic). Only time I see dander is on a new horse I take in.


----------



## Brianna6432 (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, it can't be the shampoo because it's too cold out to even bathe her... As for the dandruff, thanks guys, I bought mane n' tail stuff for it.


----------



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

Cheap,genaric (publix brand) human dandrif shampoo every time use rinse your horse aftera ride will do the trick (only use it maybe for a week or longer if it doesn't go away


----------



## eventer4life17 (Apr 18, 2010)

I am in Pony Club so we have to get rid of dandruff for rallys. what I do is drench the roots with baby oil leave it for a day then wash it out with head and sholders shampoo (for humans) works great for me : )


----------

